# Stock muffler size



## JoeyHono (Jan 25, 2019)

Does anyone know the inlet and outlet size, and the configuration type for the OEM muffler, I want to replace the OEM muffler with a louder one just for some more sound


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I drive uncorked for maximum noise


----------



## JoeyHono (Jan 25, 2019)

Nah im not trying to be that loud


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

You could get that with borla exhaust. I got a cat back system a while ago. Good sound. It was a little loud for me, but added a universal baffle to quiet it down.


----------

